# Persistent skin infection, clumpy yellow stuff, hair loss : Doctor's can't pinpoint



## hoomojo (Sep 12, 2011)

Dear all,

I just signed up, hoping that a much bigger community of dog lovers can help. So far, I've taken my old girl to three doctors but do not have a definitive answer in hand.

Ashley
- 15 years old
- Adopted from Arizona Humane Society
- Absolute sweetheart and part of our family
- Cockerpsaniel, terrier mix
- Generally in very good health, some arthritis, hearing loss, vision loss
- ~30 lbs
- Eats human grade, dry kibble, raw veggies for treats.

Problem
About 4 months ago, Ashley got a funny looking patch on her back. 

Today:
- The patches are a bit greasy
- New "hot spot" is yellow clumps at the base of the hair consistency of dough
- Older "hot spot" the clumps have turned black and the consistency of gum
- The skin is irritated and red
- Hair loss in the area
- Irritable & a bit inpatient
- Pees in house (first time since being puppy)
- Barks randomly sometimes when laying down
- Right ear infection that won't go away either, both bacterial and yeast.
- She doesnt scratch or seem to itch
- has been on antibiotics most of the time. Also tried benadryl and changing food.
Infection/hot spots all over her body, most focused on top of her torso, tail. a little bit on her face, ears, and vagina.
 (see uploaded picture, these are from 1 month ago when it was not that bad) 


*Does anyone recognize what this is? Any help would be appreciated. I can't see her suffering like this.*

Thanks,
-Hooman
Scottsdale, AZ

-------------------------------------------------------
Here is some more information:
The vet gave antibiotics and it went away temporarily, to come back with a vengeance. It has now spread all over her body. Her skin is red most of the time, she has hair loss all over.

Tests:
- Skin culture, not biopsy, has "Staph Pseudointermedius"
- Elevated liver function, slightly above norm
- White blood cells normal
- Reduced thyroid function, below normal.
- Mixed kidney functions, one indicator way above normal. one indicator at normal.

Vets:
- She has seen two general vets, and one dermatology specialist. 
- They don't all agree
- They suspect it be either thyroid dysfunction, cushing's disease, old age, or lowered immunity.
- They aren't sure. 
*- They were not able to diagnose and did not recognize the skin condition just by visual exam.*

I have scheduled her for more labs, but this type of "maybe" answer for such a severe problem doesn't sound right to me.

---------------------------------------------


----------



## CashmereRomeo (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok so since I have two chihuahua's and have dealt with my fair share of pooch issues, I think she has severe allergies, the fact that her body is having a hard time fighting it is her age might be causing lower immunity, I dont think its the other diseases they are throwing at you. The vet can run a blood test to figure out exactly what she has allergies to, meanwhile she should be getting a shot of Vetalog (strong benadryl) or something even stronger for the allergies to die down, the more she scratches she is going to spread it all over her body like wildfire. Cut her nails super short and give her baths with products that calm down itching, this is usually shampoo that contains oatmeal. The yellow that you are talking about is infection which should be treated with topical medication separately. Also the black on his skin is specifically fungal infection. The black in his ear is either bacterial infection or ear mites. basically this poor baby has been attacked by a number of things probably at around the same time and has had her immunity compromised so that she is having a an incredibly hard time fighting it. It is obvious that she has been attacked by mites at the same time which can happen when a dog is super stressed out (the hair loss). Romeo once was attacked by mites when we moved and it stressed him out too much ^_^. Hope your poochie is feeling better soon!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Try a grain free alternative protein food like Taste of the Wild High Prairie. 

Try bathing dog with Microtek anti itch shampoo. (it's anti fungal). You can get it online. Dry dog thoroughly afterwards. Bath every 4 days for 2 weeks then once a week for a month, then monthly.

See about getting on thyroid meds, if thyroid is low, or having the actual test for Cushings done.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Try a grain free alternative protein food like Taste of the Wild High Prairie.
> 
> Try bathing dog with Microtek anti itch shampoo. (it's anti fungal). You can get it online. Dry dog thoroughly afterwards. Bath every 4 days for 2 weeks then once a week for a month, then monthly.
> 
> See about getting on thyroid meds, if thyroid is low, or having the actual test for Cushings done.


I had a rottweiler with cushings and his skin/coat/nails did some really weird things the vet couldn't pin point either before he was diagnosed. We did the ACTH stim test and it came back screaming Cushings. I also vote to do testing for Cushings...it can be pricey but it might just give you the answers you're looking for. If your guy is 15 years old...cushings is possible.


----------

